# VK | New store opening



## Stroodlepuff (2/10/19)

We have a shiny new stores grand opening this weekend  Hope to see you all there!

The store is already open for trade however the specials are only valid on the 5th

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## method1 (3/10/19)

Congrats guys!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/10/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/19)

Here are some pics of the new store and the opening for your enjoyment 




























































Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

